# Zalman LQ 310 LQ 315 und LQ 320: Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 340 Watt TDP



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. November 2012)

*Zalman LQ 310 LQ 315 und LQ 320: Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 340 Watt TDP*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Zalman LQ 310 LQ 315 und LQ 320: Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 340 Watt TDP*

					Der Kühlerspezialist Zalman hat gleich drei neue Hochleistungs-Kompaktwasserkühlungen vorgestellt. Mit den verschiedenen Modellen soll es möglich sein eine maximale Leistungsaufnahme von 300, 330 oder gar 340 Watt abzuführen. Geeignet sind die Kühler für die aktuellen Intel und AMD-Sockel.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Zalman LQ 310 LQ 315 und LQ 320: Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 340 Watt TDP*


----------



## Elvis3000 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman LQ 310 LQ 315 und LQ 320: Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 340 Watt TDP*

lol....wenn die lüfter 2000 u/min laufen wunderts mich nicht das die 300 watt und mehr abführen können.ob der packung oropax beiliegen ?.....


----------



## Cuddleman (1. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman LQ 310 LQ 315 und LQ 320: Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 340 Watt TDP*

Testen!


----------



## ZeP_Jonny (1. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman LQ 310 LQ 315 und LQ 320: Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 340 Watt TDP*

toll dann schafft meine wakü auch 1000 watt...der sinn einer wakü geht doch total verloren ...kühl und gleichzeitig leise


----------



## XXTREME (1. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman LQ 310 LQ 315 und LQ 320: Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 340 Watt TDP*

Ich betreibe meine Antec H2O 920 mit 2 Silent Wings @1000 U/Min. das ist noch schön leise und kühlt gut . Die Originalen Antec Lüfter die der Kühlung beilagen gingen auch bis 2200 U/Min...... das war unerträglich laut . (Kühlte aber sehr, sehr gut )


----------



## Abductee (1. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman LQ 310 LQ 315 und LQ 320: Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 340 Watt TDP*

Originale H80 Lüfter gehen bis 2600rpm


----------



## skyscraper (1. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman LQ 310 LQ 315 und LQ 320: Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 340 Watt TDP*

Ja, das ist schon schlimm, dass die nicht was ab Werk *leises* rausbringen können. Dann weiter Lukü.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman LQ 310 LQ 315 und LQ 320: Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 340 Watt TDP*

Ist heute "Welt.Kompakt-Wasserkühlungs-Vorstellungs" -Tag ??

To want Liste:
- Test mit diversen Mitbewerbern
- Lautstärke der Pumpe /Lautstärke der Lüfter
- Preis attraktiv halten


----------



## Z3Rlot (1. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman LQ 310 LQ 315 und LQ 320: Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 340 Watt TDP*

Habe eine antec h2o 620 für nen Preis von 44 habe mir gleich nen neuen Lüfter drangemacht.Der Preis war okay und kühlleistung auch.Die Lautstärke ging garnicht.2000 Umdrehungen permanent.aber für den Preis Super.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman LQ 310 LQ 315 und LQ 320: Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 340 Watt TDP*



> Dies soll dann für 340 Watt ausreichen. Die beiliegenden Lüfter werden über einen vierpoligen PWM-Anschluss angesteuert und arbeiten in einem Drehzahlbereich zwischen 900 und 2.000 Umdrehungen in der Minute.


Im Kochmodus bei 60°C Wassertemperatur.


----------



## mo5qu1to (1. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman LQ 310 LQ 315 und LQ 320: Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 340 Watt TDP*

So langsam dürften alle auf den Zug aufgesprungen sein oder nicht?


----------



## Chimera (2. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman LQ 310 LQ 315 und LQ 320: Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 340 Watt TDP*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Im Kochmodus bei 60°C Wassertemperatur.



Dacht ich auch grad, bei den 300W kann man dann wohl ein Spiegelei drauf braten  Na, ich bezweifel ja recht stark, dass die diese >300W in einem gesunden Rahmen(!) und dann noch leise bewältigen können. Vorallem eins nimmt mich wunder: welche CPU hat denn ne TDP von bis zu 300W  ? Etwa ne Hell-tel oder ne Devils XX-666, mit jeweils höllischen Betriebstemperaturen


----------



## Abductee (2. November 2012)

*AW: Zalman LQ 310 LQ 315 und LQ 320: Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 340 Watt TDP*

Ein Bulldozer oder SB-E können können schonmal >250W verbrauchen.


----------

